# How do I delete my account?



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't get on anymore.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Copied from Forum Guidelines: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...117-posting-guidelines-please-read-first.html

*11. In regards to deleting accounts or posts* - please do not contact us asking for your posts or account to be deleted. We have set the forum permissions so that anyone who posts has the ability to delete their own posts or any threads they started. We no longer delete accounts. In order to delete your posts, click the link at the top that says "Search," a menu will appear, click the "Advanced Search" option, then enter your username where it asks, and select the option that says "Find Posts by This User." From there, you should be able to get to all of your posts and delete them either one-by-one, or by ticking off the check boxes at the top right of each post result. If you check the boxes, there should be a drop down menu below that allows you to select "delete posts."


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do you no longer delete accounts? People should be able to have their accounts removed if they want.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Part of it is about the way the software the site runs on works. When I would delete people's accounts in the past, I found out that it only removed the account, but the posts stayed on the site. I realized that they probably wanted all of the posts gone as well, but deleting posts is a time-consuming process, and I get asked about it frequently.

At that point, I decided it would be in everyone's best interest to have the ability to delete anything they've ever posted - at any time. This is not something many forums allow people to do, but I feel strongly about it because I know people often post personal information here and later decide they want to delete it. So I was able to enable those permissions on the forum.

So basically, you have the ability to delete anything you post on this site (as written above and in the guidelines), including information in your bio.

It is not our responsibility to go behind everyone who posts on this site and has second thoughts about it later, cleaning up their mess. 

So part of it is about personal responsibility and our boundaries. You can delete anything you've posted, and anything in your bio. We're not responsible for anything you post. 

So that is kind of the "evolution" of how and why that decision was made.


----------

